# Tenon Sled from Woodsmith



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I hope Woodsmith doesn't mind me sharing this great little sled with the rest of you : )
http://www.woodsmithtips.com/2011/07/07/table-saw-accessory/?utm_source=WoodsmithTips&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=4910


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

I subscribe to those tips but didn't see this one. That small sled is a very smart idea and one I'll definitely have to have.
Thanks a bunch for posting the alert, so we didn't miss it.
I'm looking forward to season 5 of the Woodsmith shop.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey Dusty, guess what? As soon as I clicked back to my email, guess what just showed up? Yep, the tip.
I spoke too soon.
Thanks again.


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

nice tip


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for the head's up!!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

oh yes. Woodsmith is thee best


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

thats a nice one! thanks for the post , I'll have to keep this one in mind.


----------

